# Engine Starts Missing



## PsychoOnU (Sep 26, 2008)

I have the 2.0 or ca20 and and the engine will start missing all of a sudden. It hsappens through all gears even ideling. But it dosn't do it all the time. I don't know if fuel could be the problem? The coils mabye? A relay? Just wondering if someone experianced the same problems before. New plugs, dis. cap, rotor button, fuel filter, and air filter have allready been installed. Also if its burning a little rich whats the best way the fix that hotter plugs, or an after market coil? Thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

first off, it would really help if you knew for sure what motor you have. but it sounds like a timing issue.


----------



## PsychoOnU (Sep 26, 2008)

its a 2.0 four cylinder or a ca20 (what the auto parts stores show). I noticed today that its not missing when its cold only when it gets warmed up. but still is not missing all the time. thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When the motor is cold, the ECU enriches the fuel mixture. After the motor warms up, the ECU leans the mixture out so you don't have a rich mixture problem.

Like Nismo said, it could be a timing problem. Also there may be vacuum leak in the intake system. Connect a vacuum gauge to the intake manifold to measure the vacuum; it should be around 20 InHg.

The fuel pressure regulator may be bad.


----------

